

Show HN: Flow XO – Zapier/IFTTT for business workflows - flgtechnology
https://flowxo.com/

======
stax012
It certainly looks like Flow XO fills a need, but how does it differ from
IFTT? I'm familiar with the concept of IFTT, but have never used it.

~~~
flgtechnology
It's a slightly different use case - IFTTT and Zapier are good for duplicating
data from one app to another, but the idea of Flow XO is that you can do many
things in sequence. Each step can use data or make decisions from the step
before it.

We also have this feature called 'Forms'. That allows someone to start a
workflow when a new person is added to their CRM, send that person a form to
check existing info or add new details, and then add that to the record in the
CRM. Or even create something else, such as a deal at that stage.

